# Update the $600 AMD build please?



## TheRealDSTRYR (Aug 29, 2008)

Wanting to build another desktop and the graphics card seems to be heading towards obsolescence; its not on newegg and very expensive on amazon so looking for suggestions/updates to the $600 build please. 

32 or 64 bit OS preference/recommendation? It will be used for some gaming, general spreadsheet and photoshop apps and I will use my LG flatscreen for the monitor. 

Will also want a wireless card and card reader. Any suggestions or should I just go with something with good reviews and modest price?

Thanks


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

yea it should be updated, i was just going to make a thread asking for a UK list, need to show a friend a few UK intel builds...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Next gen Radeon card would be the R9 380 or R9 380X. Models of each available for US$200 +/-. 

I choose to stay away from XFX graphics cards (have had bad luck with them), and generally stick with Sapphire and Power Color branded cards.
For US buyers, this is a decent buy:
PowerColor PCS+ Radeon R9 380X DirectX 12 AXR9 380X 4GBD5-PPDHV2E 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Myst. Edition Video Card - Newegg.com

Operating System: Get a 64bit OS. A 32bit OS would severely cripple your gaming performance as it can address a maximum of a bit less the 4GB of memory. 

Card reader: Do you require built in or would an external USB unit suffice? Most built in card readers mount to a 3½" bay, so depending on the case you choose, an adapter block may also be required.

StarTech 35FCREADBK3 Supports CompactFlash type I/ II, SD/ miniSD/ microSD/ SDHC/ SDXC, MMC/ RS-MMC/ HS-MMC/ MMCmobile/ MMCplus/ MMCmicro/ HC-MMC, MemoryStick, and xD Picture card. 22-in-1 Card Reader - New
BYTECC Bracket-525 3.5" Drive/Device Transfer Bracket For 5.25" Drive Bay (Black) - Newegg.com

Wifi: Many models from different manufacturers available. What options do you require? i.e. protocols and max bandwidth and PCI-E or USB


----------



## TheRealDSTRYR (Aug 29, 2008)

gcavan, thanks for the advice and have updated my list. Lost my computer a while back so just getting back to this.. 

Still a couple of things, the XFX power supply is out of stock and was trying to find on e to match all of the connectors:
1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
1 x 4+4 Pin ATX12V / EPS12V
7 x Peripheral
8 x SATA
1 x Floppy
4 x PCI-E
Can you recommend a good equivalent? 

Last, wifi, I have a mediacom router(I should turn it in and buy my own) now and wanted a wireless connection to the internet. I'm okay with using a PCI-E, but can't answer the protocol part of your question. As for Bandwidth, I and my 16yo kid would be on netflix or amazon video in addition to schoolwork for her or business apps in my case, which are low bandwidth consumers.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com

ASUS PCE-AC55BT 802.11ac Wireless-AC1200 Bluetooth 4.0 PCIe / mPCIe adapter-Newegg.com


----------



## TheRealDSTRYR (Aug 29, 2008)

All my parts and pieces came in...and unfortunately I'm not techie and didn't realize the tower does not have provisions for an internal dvd/cd rom drive and ordered an internal drive and win10 on a disc. So, have an Asus SDRW-08D2S-U external dvd-rw and have set bios to boot from it but get the message to Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in Selected Boot device and press a key.

What do I need to do? 
Thanks


----------



## TheRealDSTRYR (Aug 29, 2008)

g- have done that and have gotten pretty familiar with the setup screen. The Asus box says compatible with win8, 7, vista and xp... does that mean it will not work to load win10 os?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Should be able to change boot order, dvd as first then your hard drive. 
Alternatively, set the hard drive as boot, and use F12 to select DVD before installing


----------



## TheRealDSTRYR (Aug 29, 2008)

I get that and have set boot order. The reader is recognized in the bios but will not spin the win10 disc.


----------



## TheRealDSTRYR (Aug 29, 2008)

All is well, and since I don't keep up on tech learned that I needed a thumb drive with a copy of Win10 and my product key. Everything is working as it should.


----------

